
More of a Disruptive Virtual Accelerator Than a Hackathon with $50k Grand Prize - compil3r
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ethercamps-second-global-hacking-event-kicks-off-november-1579296
======
merkleme
I've been keeping an eye on this, and a thought occured. The prize money isnt
as important as taking part.

"It will be a transformative event for the industry with hundreds of great
ideas feeding into groundbreaking teams, all competing and showcasing their
work,"

With the list of judges, and their idea behind 'fans', I think this could
transform the Ethereum eco-system.

------
Tadlos
I think we need more blockchain application that getting down to reality. It
looks like the online hackathon going to the right way.

~~~
compil3r
Alex Shelkovnikov, corporate venturing and blockchain lead at Deloitte, and
Meni Rosenfeld, founder of Cluster, a hub for disruptive technologies, will
both join Lubin on the panel of judges. Each judge will have a portion of
votes to award to the camps they favour.

~~~
merkleme
This is why taking part could be more important than 'winning'\- If I'm trying
to create a peer to peer application, which after all is part of the promise
of Blockchain tech, than Jaan Tallinn is a pretty important guy to be aware of
your team...

"Jaan Tallinn is an Estonian programmer widely celebrated for writing the
peer-to-peer engines of Kazaa and Skype."

